# Today in History and Military Quote not showing up???



## Mike Baker (11 Feb 2008)

Anyone else not see the Today in History and Military Quote things on the main page? Or is it just me?


----------



## Yrys (11 Feb 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Anyone else not see the Today in History and Military Quote things on the main page? Or is it just me?





> Was it me or did the site just crash?



you seem to fell lonely, as the Sapper.

nope. Not just you .


----------



## deedster (11 Feb 2008)

Me Three!


----------



## elecgitarguy (12 Feb 2008)

make it 4


----------



## ballz (12 Feb 2008)

here here!


----------



## Rocketryan (12 Feb 2008)

Oh I just thought nothing in history happened today....or yesterday


----------



## Yrys (12 Feb 2008)

We do have more then 2 thousands years of writing history. You can be sure that something happen somewhere


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2008)

Perhaps the Gods of War needed a day off.


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2008)

Thins just landed in my e-mail..... nice & even memorable


An Australian Definition of a Canadian -Written byan Australian Dentist

You probably missed it in the local news, but there was a report

that someone in Pakistan had advertised in a newspaper an offerof a

reward to anyone who killed a Canadian - any Canadian.


An Australian dentist wrote the following editorial to help define

what a Canadian is, so they would know one when they found one.


A Canadian can be English, or French, or Italian, Irish, German,

Spanish, Polish, Russian or Greek. A Canadian can be Mexican,

African, Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Australian, Iranian,

Asian, Arab, Pakistani or Afghan.


A Canadian may also be a Cree, M鴩s, Mohawk, Blackfoot, Sioux, or

one of the many other tribes known as native Canadians. A Canadian's

religious beliefs range from Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, Muslim,

Hindu or none. In fact, there are more Muslims in Canada than in

Afghanistan. The key difference is that in Canada they are free to

worship as each of them chooses. Whether they have a religion or no

religion, each Canadian ultimately answers only to God, not to the

government, or to armed thugs claiming to speak for the government

and for God.


A Canadian lives in one of the most prosperous lands in the history

of the world. The root of that prosperity can be found in the

Charter of Rights and Freedoms which recognize the right of each

person to the pursuit of happiness.


A Canadian is generous and Canadians have helped out just about

every other nation in the world in their time of need, never asking

a thing in return. Canadians welcome the best of everything, the

best products, the best books, the best music, the best food, the

best services and the best minds. But they also welcome the least -

the oppressed, the outcast and the rejected.


These are the people who built Canada. You can try to kill a

Canadian if you must as other blood-thirsty tyrants in the world

have tried but in doing so you could just be killing a relative or a

neighbour. This is because Canadians are not a particular people from

a particular place. They are the embodiment of the human spirit of

freedom. Everyone who holds to that spirit, everywhere, can be a Canadian.


t says it all, for all of us


'Keep your stick on the ice'


----------



## deedster (13 Feb 2008)

Good one geo!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2008)

Mike,

You were right, there was a problem. It's now fixed. Thanks for the heads-up! As for geo's piece... it's great, but sadly a fake.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## deedster (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As for geo's piece... it's great, but sadly a fake.


Still good though  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> You were * right *, there was a problem. It's now fixed. Thanks for the heads-up!


 ;D Haha thanks Mike.


----------



## Yrys (13 Feb 2008)

Mmm, are you going to quote that often  ;D ?


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmm, are you going to quote that often  ;D ?


Very. 8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2008)

I expected to see it in your sig!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I expected to see it in your sig!


One sec


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> You were right, there was a problem. It's now fixed. Thanks for the heads-up! As for geo's piece... it's great, but sadly a fake.
> 
> ...



Story of my life....

But I like it anyway - it fits us!


----------



## deedster (13 Feb 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I expected to see it in your sig!


Don't encourage him!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2008)

Too late


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Feb 2008)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Don't encourage him!





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Too late


 ;D


----------



## larry Strong (23 Feb 2008)

It's been stuck on the 21 of Feb for the last couple of days


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Feb 2008)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> It's been stuck on the 21 of Feb for the last couple of days


So it is. I just noticed that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Feb 2008)

Hmmm, odd. Well, now it'll be stuck on the 24th.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Feb 2008)

Hi Mike

Thanks for that. As I use it on a daily basis I will let you know if it worked tomorrow.


----------



## dangerboy (25 Feb 2008)

It is working today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Feb 2008)

Not really, it should show the 25th...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Feb 2008)

OK, I found and fixed the source of the problem. Thanks all, it was actually a very serious problem that I wouldn't have noticed for a long time on my own. Possibly only when it was "too late!"


----------



## larry Strong (25 Feb 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Feb 2008)

Thanks Mike. I'm sure what ever the problem was I wouldn't have understood what it was


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Mar 2008)

Today in Military History  
March 12


1917: 
Russian Revolution begins

1938: 
Germany invades Austria



Umm, Mike....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Mar 2008)

Thanks... I've changed the title to _Yesterday in Military History_ just to maintain accuracy.


----------

